

Ask HN: iPhone xcode projects - tjoozeylabs

Is anyone sharing their iPhone xcode projects? We are looking to peak @code that is interesting and mess around with things. This may be a good collaboration tool for Google Docs.
======
tjoozeylabs
[http://github.com/facebook/three20/tree/d7bbd117ea798f3dc134...](http://github.com/facebook/three20/tree/d7bbd117ea798f3dc134edca8b64d92c37d2bad3/samples/TTCatalog)

